# Does the Verizon HTC One Have an unlockable Bootloader?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, please nobody trash what may be a stupid question. I have already read on line that the Verizon One still has a viable bootloader unlock method. I'm only asking this here because I know how [email protected] of a company Verizon is, and I am stunned that there is still a device on there with an unlockable bootloader.

So if someone could please confirm this for me, you will make me the happiest person alive. Thank you.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep. Beaups has done an exploit called rumrunner. I don't think it supports hboot 1.55 yet (just released) but does support 1.54, which is what most/all phones are shipped with.


----------

